# 4 Weeks old today



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's Meighans babies, they are 4 weeks old today and now exploring their pen and play-fighting but its best behaviour when mom's watching.
Now the babies are starting to look like Ragdolls lol.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww what gorgeous little kitties  Love those ears!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,gorgeous..................:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww they are beautiful. Are you keeping any?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL, the wife says we are, hey, who am i to argue hahahaha...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you decided on who, or is it both lol.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

ohh im staying outta that one hahahahahahaaha:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha They are a beautiful, such a lovely breed, I'll have one or maybe two some day lol.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are utterly adorable. Those ears and those button eyes - irresistible.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggies can look gorgeous at that age 4-5 weeks old like little bears


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What lovely little sweethearts :001_tt1: Such cute kitties


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwww sooooo gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

raggs said:


> Here's Meighans babies, they are 4 weeks old today and now exploring their pen and play-fighting but its best behaviour when mom's watching.
> Now the babies are starting to look like Ragdolls lol.


Awww they are lovely


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They are too cute for words!!


----------

